# UK in Canada Passport questions



## nickincanada (Jun 21, 2012)

Firstly, I know that this is a often visited subject (so thanks for opening the thread), but I've spent a considerable amount of time on the various websites (ukinusa and fco gov uk), and done searches here and can't find the info Im looking for (or its ambiguous or contradicts). I apologise if it has been answered ...

I am currently living and working in Canada (Vancouver, BC) and want to renew my UK passport. I am a british citizen, and have a working VISA over here.

1) My passport runs out in around 12 months time, however I want to renew it now. I understand that you can only renew a passport if it is in the last 9 months of its lifetime. Is this correct?

2) If I lost my passport and applied for a new one, do I need to provide any birth certificates (I was born in 1985 - people born after 1982 seem to have to provide more info) with my application, or just the LS01 form along with the other usual forms / photos etc? Do I need one of my parents birth certificates?

3) If I do have to provide birth certificates if I've lost it (see (2)), and I happen to find my lost passport after Ive reported it lost, can I return that passport to not have to send birth certificates.

4) I know I send my application off to Washington office. Can I pay more for a fast track process, or is it just one time frame (currently 5 months).


Thanks a lot in advance, like I said I've read everywhere to try and get these answers, but can't seem to find what Im after.

Nick


----------



## nickincanada (Jun 21, 2012)

*Bump*

Bumpety bump bum 

Thanks for any help, if you know anything it really would be appreciated.

Nick


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, I don't think most people here are going to help you commit fraud.


----------



## kyinoz (Jun 26, 2012)

The current processing time according to the Washington mission is 5 weeks, not 5 months. They also list everything you need to renew your passport. I'm not sure why you're asking question 2 and 3 as it seems you currently have a passport.

I would just follow the renewal process listed on their website, sounds like you pretty much just send in your current passport and the required forms. Doesn't sound too difficult. 

If you are unsure if they will renew a passport with 12 months of validity left, why not send them an email/call if they don't mention it anywhere on their website.


----------

